# Ein neuer Koiteich am neuen Haus muss geplant werden.



## maro (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich muss innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen einen Plan für meinen neuen Koiteich haben. Im Juli ziehen wir schon um. Bisher kann ich euch nur die Lage zeigen. Genauere Maße folgen. Wir haben erst vor zwei Jahren erfolgreich fertig gestellt, müssen aber jetzt leider umziehen. Unser neues Haus hat viel Grundstück, den Platz, den ich ausgesucht habe, seht ihr auf dem Foto. Wir haben 7 koi ( 60cm ). Für die soll der Platz reichen, mehr sollen nicht einziehen. Eventuell soll es ein Hochteich werden. Das Haus liegt unmittelbar am alten Rhein im Naturschutzgebiet. Daher kann auch das Wasser für den Teich bezogen werden, oder spricht irgendwas dagegen? 
Also ihr Lieben, macht mir bitte Vorschläge , weitere Infos folgen dann.


----------



## maro (14. Apr. 2014)

Es sollte heißen, ein neuer Koiteich, am neuen Haus


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2014)

Na wie stellst Du Dir den Teich denn vor?
Hochteich ... oder ebenerdig? Formal ... oder geschwungene Form? Schwerkraft ... oder gepumpte Version? Gemauert ... nur Vlies und Folie ... oder vermörtelt? Wie soll die Filterung aussehen?

Sind Sachen, die nur Du wissen kannst und solltest. Der Rest danach ist ganz einfach 

Mandy


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Apr. 2014)

Grüß dich, 

wobei brauchst du denn genau Hilfe?! Was hast du dir denn vorgestellt,auch in Sachen Filter,Folie,GFK,Budget und und und.
Zum Thema Wasser,kann ich dir nur raten,das Wasser lieber vorher gründlich zu testen,denn Schadstoffe sieht man dem Rhein trotz Naturschutzgebiete nicht an.

LG Chris


----------



## troll20 (14. Apr. 2014)

Da der Rhein ab und zu mal etwas mehr Wasser führt., würde ich lieber etwas höher bauen.  Nicht das deine Fische irgendwann mal den Rhein erkunden. Genauso würde ich mir Gedanken über __ Reiher abwehr und ähnliche Tiere machen.
Denn Flugkarpfen sehen nicht so schön aus.
Alles andere ist halt von den gestellten Fragen der anderen abhängig.

LG Rene


----------



## maro (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo. Also, ich denke erstmal am einen Folienteich, ich gehe davon aus das dies am günstigsten ist. Zur zeit gehe ich von einer Geschwungenen Form aus. Wegen __ Reiher und Co muss ich mir auch was überlegen.
Technik ist jetzt vorhanden, eine  Oase Ecotec 10.000 und eine zusätzliche ecotec 2000. ein Wandeinbauskimmer von Oase, dann ein Tonnenfilter mit Matten. Im jetzigen Teich habe ich noch einen 4000 Liter Kiesfilter mit Bepflanzung und Überlauf in den Teich. Hier arbeite ich mit Schwerkraft. Aber ob das so bleibt, kann ich garnicht sagen.
Ich möchte nicht mehr ausgeben als nötig.

Also, wenn ihr Ideen habt, bitte her damit.

P.s. Der Alte Rhein geht auch bei Hochwasser nicht auf Teichniveau.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
wie sieht es mit der Hochwasser gefahr aus??? und mach dir auch Gedanken  über den Komoran, wenn der deine Koi entdeckt ist der Teich leer . Ich würde auf der höchsten Stelle des Grundstücks einen Hochteich bauen am besten einen Koipool den kann man am besten Abdecken vielleicht mit einem Gewächshaus 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2014)

Hochteich währe nicht mein Ding, weil ich möchte es zumeist so natürlich wie möglich.

Ich könnte mir einen Tiefen mit steilen Ufern ( vieleicht bei 60 cm eine Stufe) Teil für die Koi vorstellen und einen Flachen einige Meter langen Bach/Pflanzenbereich vorstellen mit einer Wassertiefe von ca 50 cm Breite von 1 m und einer Länge von 10 m oder mehr. Platz scheint ja zu sein. Dann kanst du eine prächtige Pflanzenmenge in den Bachbereich bringen und im Koibereich auf die umlaufende Stufen noch ein bisschen was hübsch machen. Wegen der Steilen Ufer können __ Reiher nicht in Koiwasser stiefeln und im Bachbereich werden die Pflanzen zur Wasserreinigung beitragen.


----------



## maro (15. Apr. 2014)

Tottobas, deine Idee gefällt mir. Somit könnte ich weiter mit einem Pflanzenfilter arbeiten. Hab eh schon überlegt wo ich die  ganzen Pflanzen unterbringe die ich jetzt habe. 
Ich werde in die Richtung weiter Nachdenken.,

Zum Hochwasser, das ist 1993 am Jahunderthochwasser bis etwa 1,30 unter Teichniveau gestiegen. Die Fische haben also keine Chance weg zu schwimmen. 

Die Vögel machen mir da viel mehr sorgen. Ob die Stufe in 60cm mit steilen Wänden ausreicht um die abzuhalten? Vielleicht noch Drähte über den Teich spannen? 

Um die Größe Mache ich mir jetzt auch mal Gedanken. Mhmm....

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Moonlight (16. Apr. 2014)

Nun ja, ich hab schon Videos gesehen, wo __ Reiher und Co auf dem Wasser gelandet sind....ähnlich wie eine Ente. Und was den Pflanzenfilter anbelangt, der ist nie im Teich, immer außerhalb. Schau in meine Baudoku, da weißte wie ein Pflanzenfilter funktioniert und gemacht wird


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2014)

60 cm machen den Teich erst mal unattraktiv...reichen wird es nicht.... bei mir hat ein __ Reiher einen kleinen Koi und einen __ Goldfisch von Rand erwischt, habe dann erst mal mit dem Laubnetz geschützt, über den Winter ......jetzt habe ich da einen kleinen Zaun aus 16kg Angelschnüren....biss jetzt hat es keinen erwischt, dafür hatte ich jetzt anderen Besuch der einfach unter dem Zaun drunter durch ist...

Ich Kaufe teure Teichpflanzen und die mampfen die auf.

Wenn der Teich jetzt schon Zugewuchert währe dann hätte ich kein Problem...der ist aber erst aus dem letzten Jahr. 

Auf dem Bild sieht man von den Angelschnüren nix außer den schwarzen Haltestab.  Im Bildausschnitt sind insgesamt 4 Schnüre über jeder Steinreihe 2 Stück. Wobei im Wasser ist eine leichte Spiegelung.


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Und was den Pflanzenfilter anbelangt, der ist nie im Teich, immer außerhalb.


 

...und somit bin ich "DonQuijote" (oder wie der hieß), denn ich habe meinen Pflanzenfilter im Teich...gut, ja ok ...ich habe keinen echten Pflanzenfilter wie er im Buch steht und aufgebaut sein sollte...aber im Teich...(ich mach eh' immer alles anders, als Andere)

...jedoch, bei mir saß der __ Reiher bislang nur 1x auf dem Carportdach und hat meinen Teich "bestaunt"...


----------



## maro (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
es ist so weit, unser Teich nimmt langsam gestallt an. Heute und morgen ist ein Bagger, samt Fahrer bei uns. 
Irgendwie ist der Teich jetzt doch ein bisschen größer und auch an anderer Stelle als ursprünglich geplant. 
Der Teich misst jetzt an der breitesten Stelle ca. 6m und an der längsten 7m .  Es gibt ein Stufe in 60cm für die Seerosen auf einer Seite. Auf der langen Seite kommt der Pflanzenfilter, ca 30 cm über Teichniveau. 
Der Teich wird min. 1,50 tief. 
Rein sollen unsere 7 Koi  und sonst nichts. Kleingetier wird sicher schnell von selbst einziehen. 
Vorab gibt es ein Foto vom Standort, nachher versuche ich noch Fotos vom Handy hochzuladen. 

Ich freu mich das es jetzt los geht. 

LG Steffi


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Das ist ein wunderschönes Haus! Und direkt am Wasser! 

Ich bin sehr gespannt was du da baust! Sicher wird es ganz toll werden!


----------



## maro (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe das klappt jetzt


----------



## maro (27. Mai 2014)

Der Baum war leider im Weg. Wir werden ihn aber an anderer Stelle wieder einpflanzen. 
Leider hatten wir viel Regen und es ging etwas langsamer voran. 

Ich möchte euch noch meine Nachbarn vorstellen, das kleine Kalb ist 3 Tage alt. Insgesamt haben wir 10 Kälber hier vor der Tür. 
Auch den tollen Sonnenuntergang den wir hier sehen können möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 
Und noch ein Foto von unseren Koi. 

LG 
Steffi


----------



## maro (27. Mai 2014)

Könnte jemand noch den Titel korrigieren., bitte. Sollte ,, Neuer Koiteich am neuen Haus, bedeuten.


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2014)

Erledigt!


----------



## maro (28. Mai 2014)

Soweit sind die Männer heute gekommen, nächste Woche beginnt der Feinschliff. Ich werde sich noch einige fragen haben in den nächsten Tagen und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## maro (8. Juni 2014)

Heute hatte ich endlich wieder Zeit etwas am Teich zu tun. Ich bin auch gut weiter gekommen. 
Bräuchte noch einige neue Wasserpflanzen. Wäre schön wenn jemand was anbieten könnte. 
Jetzt zerbrech ich mit noch etwas den Kopf über Bodenablauf und Filterung . Der Folie muss eine Größe von 100m2 haben. Passt schon ne Menge Wasser rein, später. 

Einen schönen Feiertag 
LG Steffi


----------



## Zacky (9. Juni 2014)

maro schrieb:


> Jetzt zerbrech ich mit noch etwas den Kopf über Bodenablauf und Filterung .




Worum geht es genau? Lass uns teilhaben und es zerbrechen sich auch Andere den Kopf und können vielleicht weiterhelfen! Es kann auch sein, dass man sich gar nicht den Kopf zerbrechen muss, weil es einfache Lösungen gibt.


----------



## maro (9. Juni 2014)

Ok, wo kommt der Bodenablauf am besten hin?
Wegen der Filterung gibt es heut Abend sicher fragen, muss heute sehen ob ich überhaupt einen Bodenfilter bauen kann. Der Sollte eigentlich da hin, wo jetzt die Stufe ist.
Das bespreche ich aber heute mit meinem Hamdwerker.
Wegen dem Vorfilter brauch ich dann noch Ideen. Bisher hatte ich Tonnen mit Matten, die werden bei der Teichgrösse aber nicht mehr reichen...

Vielleicht kommt jemand aus Xanten oder Umgebung? Zwei Augen mehr können ja viel helfen.


----------



## Zacky (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Steffi.

Wie groß ist denn jetzt der ausgehobene Teich? Stimmen die Maße aus den vorherigen Postings noch?

Je nach Durchmesser und Volumen deiner tiefsten Zone kommt sicher ein (1) Bodenablauf genau mittig in Betracht. Auf einer Seite sollte noch ein Skimmer platziert werden, der in Hauptwindrichtung steht. Idealerweise sollte dort in der Nähe dann auch dein Filter stehen. Wegen dem Filter gibt es gaaaaanz viele Möglichkeiten, die aber von vielen Faktoren noch abhängen. Mit Bodenablauf und Skimmer kannst Du sowohl in Schwerkraft als auch in Halbschwerkraft filtern, so dass hier noch alles offen wäre. 

Also Teichgröße und Volumen ist wichtig, dann schreibst Du etwas von einem Filtergraben und von vorhandener Technik. Das alles sollten wir nochmal auseinander dröseln, damit man weiß, was geht und was geht nicht.

Xanten!? - nein, ich leider nicht...


----------



## maro (8. Apr. 2015)

Das Jahr 2015 ist da und somit geht mein Teich ins zweite Jahr. 
Nachdem es letztes Jahr schon spät im Jahr war als,der Teich fertig wurde, habe ich erst in diesem Jahr viele Pflanzen setzen können. 
Im letzen Jahr sind nur die Pflanzen aus dem alten Teich eingesetzt worden.
Jetzt hab ich vorallem im Flachwasser kräftig aufgerüstet. 
Für das Tiefwasser hab ich zwei neue Seerosen gekauft. 
Ich denke wenn die Sonne jetzt raus kommt ist mein Teich in ein paar Wochen schön zugewachsen. 

Den Koi geht es hier sehr gut, alle sind gewachsen und im letzten Jahr gab es sogar Nachwuchs. Davon schwimmen ca. 20 Stk. durch den Teich. Sehr schön
Und Ich habe einen Koi mit Karpfenpocke, diesen Winter hatte er fast nichts mehr. 
Er hat auch zugelegt, die letzen Jahre musste er im Frühjahr immer gepäppelt werden. 

Eine kleine Eidechse hat meine Tochter letzte Woche entdeckt, das Leben brummt also! 

Ich habe zwei Fotos angehängt und hoffe es gefällt euch, wenn nicht, her mit der Kritik

LG Steffi


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Maro, das sieht doch gut aus 

Aber was hast du mit den Hunden gemacht, das die dahinten so brav auf dem Sofa sitzen

LG René


----------



## krallowa (9. Apr. 2015)

Sieht chic aus, sehr schön.
Aber auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man groben Kies, wie lange bleibt er denn da oben, holen die Koi den nicht runter?


----------



## maro (9. Apr. 2015)

Schön das es euch gefällt. An den Kies
Oben kommen die koi nicht ran. Da ist nur noch 2-5 cm Wasserstand. 

Die Hunde lieben die Sonne, deshalb liegen Sie auf der Couch. 
Meist aber nur für Minuten. 
Als Hofhunde sind die beiden immer
Den ganzen Tag frei bei uns unterwegs. 

Heute haben wir noch einen Frosch entdeckt. Toll wie die Natur Einzug hält!


----------



## Lyliana (9. Apr. 2015)

maro schrieb:


> An den Kies
> Oben kommen die koi nicht ran. Da ist nur noch 2-5 cm Wasserstand.



Hast du aber brave Fische. ... Meine(n) würde das nicht aufhalten.


----------

